# Update: 2015 Trek Emonda SL-8........



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

First of all I'm totally amazed!

Now more about my Emonda! It is absolutely awesome, and it's the best bike I've ever ridden. It is solid, incredibly responsive, climbs like a banshee and sprints just as good. It's definitely a better performer in those aspects then my Super Six. What blew me away, however, was the smoothness of the ride and it's ability to absorb bad road conditions. I changed the wheels to my custom H Plus Son with my Chris King hubs, which makes it feel even smoother and more responsive. I did took up some climbs, about 4000 feet of elevation and the Emonda just felt like it belonged there. The ride I did was around 50 miles. As I compare it to my Cannondale Super Six which was a treat to ride and it climbed very well in it's own right. The Emonda has it beat. Descending on this thing was amazing and the cornering was even much better. For acceleration, it just wants to get up and go. When I went out for my second ride on the Emonda, I was blown away that it actually rode smoother and better, and I was able to hold a higher speed, than the SS! Overall this is one amazing bike that is all rounder. I'm in love with this bike. Hope you guys enjoyed most of my little update.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahhh.. The Honey Moon... 

Keep enjoying....


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> First of all I'm totally amazed!
> 
> Now more about my Emonda! It is absolutely awesome, and it's the best bike I've ever ridden. It is solid, incredibly responsive, climbs like a banshee and sprints just as good. It's definitely a better performer in those aspects then my Super Six. What blew me away, however, was the smoothness of the ride and it's ability to absorb bad road conditions. I changed the wheels to my custom H Plus Son with my Chris King hubs, which makes it feel even smoother and more responsive. I did took up some climbs, about 4000 feet of elevation and the Emonda just felt like it belonged there. The ride I did was around 50 miles. As I compare it to my Cannondale Super Six which was a treat to ride and it climbed very well in it's own right. The Emonda has it beat. Descending on this thing was amazing and the cornering was even much better. For acceleration, it just wants to get up and go. When I went out for my second ride on the Emonda, I was blown away that it actually rode smoother and better, and I was able to hold a higher speed, than the SS! Overall this is one amazing bike that is all rounder. I'm in love with this bike. Hope you guys enjoyed most of my little update.


I agree. I have ridden mine a few times and wow. Superb ride quality but extremely responsive frame, and I still have the stock (Bontrager Race) wheels. With better wheels I suspect the bike will feel even quicker. Still deciding which wheels to get. 

I too came from a Cannondale SuperSix and loved it. Incredible handling. But MUCH harsher in the rear than the Trek. Also the Trek feels more responsive under power which is incredible since the Cannondale is also.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> I agree. I have ridden mine a few times and wow. Superb ride quality but extremely responsive frame, and I still have the stock (Bontrager Race) wheels. With better wheels I suspect the bike will feel even quicker. Still deciding which wheels to get.
> 
> I too came from a Cannondale SuperSix and loved it. Incredible handling. But MUCH harsher in the rear than the Trek. Also the Trek feels more responsive under power which is incredible since the Cannondale is also.


My wheels make a huge difference man. A nice set up with some nice wheels you'll love it even more. The rear end on my Cannondale SS was a lot harsher. The Emonda is unreal of a ride. Glad to hear someone that feels like me.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> First of all I'm totally amazed!
> 
> Now more about my Emonda! It is absolutely awesome, and it's the best bike I've ever ridden. It is solid, incredibly responsive, climbs like a banshee and sprints just as good. It's definitely a better performer in those aspects then my Super Six. What blew me away, however, was the smoothness of the ride and it's ability to absorb bad road conditions. I changed the wheels to my custom H Plus Son with my Chris King hubs, which makes it feel even smoother and more responsive. I did took up some climbs, about 4000 feet of elevation and the Emonda just felt like it belonged there. The ride I did was around 50 miles. As I compare it to my Cannondale Super Six which was a treat to ride and it climbed very well in it's own right. The Emonda has it beat. Descending on this thing was amazing and the cornering was even much better. For acceleration, it just wants to get up and go. When I went out for my second ride on the Emonda, I was blown away that it actually rode smoother and better, and I was able to hold a higher speed, than the SS! Overall this is one amazing bike that is all rounder. I'm in love with this bike. Hope you guys enjoyed most of my little update.



Thanks for the update. I've been eyeballing the SL frame for a while now, but the fact that it's one of the big 3, is probably the only reason that I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I truly have love having things that are different than everyone else. 

I have the same wheels that you do and I have to admit that they are incredible. Inexpensive, barely pushing 1500 grams, and pretty rare around these parts. Can I ask you what your SL-8 weighs? Lately I've acquired this fascination with the weight of my future bike. Please keep the updates coming and congrats on the new ride.

Brandon


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

BigPoser said:


> Thanks for the update. I've been eyeballing the SL frame for a while now, but the fact that it's one of the big 3, is probably the only reason that I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I truly have love having things that are different than everyone else.
> 
> I have the same wheels that you do and I have to admit that they are incredible. Inexpensive, barely pushing 1500 grams, and pretty rare around these parts. Can I ask you what your SL-8 weighs? Lately I've acquired this fascination with the weight of my future bike. Please keep the updates coming and congrats on the new ride.
> 
> Brandon


Weight with bottle cages and saddle bag 16 lbs. Without it's near 15 lbs. I love it!


----------



## mainecoon57 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> First of all I'm totally amazed!
> 
> Now more about my Emonda! It is absolutely awesome, and it's the best bike I've ever ridden. It is solid, incredibly responsive, climbs like a banshee and sprints just as good. It's definitely a better performer in those aspects then my Super Six. What blew me away, however, was the smoothness of the ride and it's ability to absorb bad road conditions. I changed the wheels to my custom H Plus Son with my Chris King hubs, which makes it feel even smoother and more responsive. I did took up some climbs, about 4000 feet of elevation and the Emonda just felt like it belonged there. The ride I did was around 50 miles. As I compare it to my Cannondale Super Six which was a treat to ride and it climbed very well in it's own right. The Emonda has it beat. Descending on this thing was amazing and the cornering was even much better. For acceleration, it just wants to get up and go. When I went out for my second ride on the Emonda, I was blown away that it actually rode smoother and better, and I was able to hold a higher speed, than the SS! Overall this is one amazing bike that is all rounder. I'm in love with this bike. Hope you guys enjoyed most of my little update.


Which headtube did you choose for your Emonda?
H1 or H2?
I have an SS Evo and I'm thinking of getting a Project One SLR Frame H1.


----------



## VeeArSix (Sep 4, 2013)

mainecoon57 said:


> Which headtube did you choose for your Emonda?
> H1 or H2?
> I have a SS Evo and I'm thinking of getting a Project One SLR Frame H1.


SL's only come in H2, so he has an H2. SLR's have a choice of H1 or H2


----------



## mainecoon57 (Dec 13, 2011)

VeeArSix said:


> SL's only come in H2, so he has an H2. SLR's have a choice of H1 or H2


Thanks for the reply.
With the H2 it must be a LOT different from the SS geometry.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

56cm Size

Trek SL8 H2
Reach: 38.7cm
Stack: 57.7cm
Émonda SL 8 - Trek Bicycle

Cannondale SS Evo
Reach: 39.5cm
Stack: 55.8cm
SuperSix EVO Carbon SRAM RED - SUPERSIX EVO - ELITE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------



## mainecoon57 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, the SS is right in-between the H1 and H2 as far as reach and stack go.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

mainecoon57 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> With the H2 it must be a LOT different from the SS geometry.


It is different. More relaxed than my SS! And the rear of the SS is a bit more harsh, then that of the Trek. I feel way stronger on my Trek then I do on my SS. That's just me. Everyone is different. Overall I like both. My SS will be for wet rides. Dry rides I'll go with my Trek Emonda.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Sounds awesome! How many miles do you have to ride and how happy does it have to make you to be listed in your signature?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

nigel91 said:


> Sounds awesome! How many miles do you have to ride and how happy does it have to make you to be listed in your signature?


I ride lots of miles. I should list it in my signature sometime. And it is awesome.


----------

